# " Arroz con Leche " Smoked Mexican Rice Pudding



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

" Arroz con Leche " Smoked Mexican Rice Pudding

Been wanting to do this for a while now . But playing with different recipes so I could do in the smoker instead of just on the stove top.
And here it is and it turned out really good.
I know Rice pudding is made everywhere in lots of countries . So what makes this one Mexican. One of the main differences that I could see is from the use of cinnamon sticks right in the rice cook and using sweetened condensed milk with the other milks, and powered cinnamon and nutmeg in the milk blend. As far as I can see.

I cooked the rice first and than drained and let cool.
Mixed all my milks together, spices and vanilla extract and 1 beaten egg . I added 1/2 cup raisins
this is just a preference thing. Some like it some don't. I like raisins, so in they went

( I don't know what happened to the first 2 pictures I took of the milk blend  and rice mixed in. Must be cyber dust somewhere )







Spooned into Ramekins in a large dish of hot water than into the smoker at approx 300 deg. with Mesquite chunks
that was still pumping from suppers  " Brined Rib with Sweet Cherry Soya Glaze " see link below if interested.

Took 45 minutes +/- , after 20 minutes , gave them a light stir from bottom up. At the last 10 minute mark
top them off with a little brown sugar and cinnamon.























Close up of the texture. Very creamy and smooth. Not dry at all like I thought it might end up being.







Added a little whipped cream to mine , just cause i'm down a little on my sweetness. so I am told







served hot, but it is good cold also.

These were very good and Mona who says she is not crazy about all the smoked foods lately did not seem to have a problem inhaling 1 of these. LOL

This will happen again sometime over the next month or so .

This was tonight's supper : ...





						Brined Ribs with Sweet Cherry Soya Glaze ( Pic heavy of coarse )
					

Brined Ribs with Sweet Cherry Soya Glaze: "Wet Brine this time "    I have done the dry bacon on a stick and said I would also do Pop's wet brine. So here is Pop's way  This is what I used 1 gal water 1 cup Brown sugar 1 cup White  sugar 1/2 cup salt 1 Tablespoon Cure #1 Mix all and put in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Thanks for looking

David


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2022)

Outstanding David! I know that has to taste phenomena.  I grew up on my Grandmas rice pudding with raisins. Always loved it and tapioca.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Outstanding David! I know that has to taste phenomena.  I grew up on my Grandmas rice pudding with raisins. Always loved it and tapioca.



Thanks Jeff for the comment

It was really good , and a nice creamy texture. I played around with it until I thought it would work in the smoker
And I must say Yes it did.

I hate to say it But my mom was a good cook from what I remember. She passed when I was 12 .
But she cooked us boiled rice and through in raisins. It was like glue. We were allowed to pound the milk and sugar to it. To us it was a great treat for dessert when she made it . But thinking back pretty sad really. But fantastic memories of her.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks



 noboundaries
  Ray 

for the like

David


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Jeff for the comment
> 
> It was really good , and a nice creamy texture. I played around with it until I thought it would work in the smoker
> And I must say Yes it did.
> ...


Cold rice with milk and sugar was one of my favorite night time snacks as a kid :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2022)

I’m not much for sweets these days my friend, but I’d have no problem chowing down on that!  Well done, that has to be tasty!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 10, 2022)

Damn!  Double Damn!  Dammit Man!  Those look so damned good.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 11, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I’m not much for sweets these days my friend, but I’d have no problem chowing down on that!  Well done, that has to be tasty!



Thanks Justin for the like and the comment

They were very rich and creamy. And yes sweet but with very good flavor also.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 11, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Damn!  Double Damn!  Dammit Man!  Those look so damned good.



Thank you John for the love and the comment , 

Dammit you are right , they were the bomb, creamy and full of flavor
and fun to do, 

David


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 11, 2022)

Not a huge dessert fan but I do love rice pudding. This is taking it to a whole 'nother level. I might have to change up my menu for an upcoming dinner and add this to it. Thanks so much for sharing.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Not a huge dessert fan but I do love rice pudding. This is taking it to a whole 'nother level. I might have to change up my menu for an upcoming dinner and add this to it. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert for the like and the comment

It was fun to figure out how to do this so it worked in the smoker, as it is normally all done on the stove top. So if I did all that , than into the smoker it would have come out like a brick.
But as you can see it was very nice and creamy . And full of flavor.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 17, 2022)

David, I do believe you have a winner here!!  I've always loved rice pudding (with raisins), so you gotta know I'll be giving this a whirl.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> David, I do believe you have a winner here!!  I've always loved rice pudding (with raisins), so you gotta know I'll be giving this a whirl.
> Gary



  Thanks Gary for the love and the comment

  It was fun to get the amounts just right so I could do in the smoker. It was very good . Creamy and sweet. We both really loved it 

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 18, 2022)

Hey David.  I *do* want to try this rice dish.  I'd sure appreciate it if you would post your final recipe.  I've looked everywhere for it with no success.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey David.  I *do* want to try this rice dish.  I'd sure appreciate it if you would post your final recipe.  I've looked everywhere for it with no success.
> Gary




 DRKsmoking

Me too David, I'd luv to try your recipe out.
Pretty please, thank you.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 18, 2022)

Missed this but it looks great David! No sweets allowed in the house due to the wife's diet but that would be worth the risk !

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Missed this but it looks great David! No sweets allowed in the house due to the wife's diet but that would be worth the risk !
> 
> Keith



Thanks Keith for the like and the comment

I not telling you to go against any DIET , but this is great ....and it is not diet food for sure with all the sweet milks and stuff

But it's so good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 20, 2022)

For all who asked for the how to, I am sorry I have been quite busy . And I know that is no excuse
So here it is 

For 
Gary and John 

 GaryHibbert
 , 

 chilerelleno
 and everyone else






If you can't make out my messy hand witting just ask and I will fix you up.
It took maybe 3 tries to get it so I was happy with it.
If it is too runny for you just leave in a little longer . I just test by using a knife blade to see. Mine was set around 45 minutes. Remember to stir lightly after about 10 minutes to help bring up the rice if it settled any.
I added a dusting of cinnamon and some extra brown sugar 10 minutes before it came out of smoker. In case you can't make that out on the recipe. :)

and 1 last look just to make you want some







David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 20, 2022)

Think that last look dang near makes you a flirt David! But I'm good with that...looks scrumptious!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Think that last look dang near makes you a flirt David! But I'm good with that...looks scrumptious!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the like and comment Ryan

Ha Ha , than my job is done, it was very good, and I like it cold as well

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Wowsers...Yum

Really tasty


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 21, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Wowsers...Yum
> 
> Really tasty



Thank you for the like and the comment

It was very tasty

David


----------

